# Transistor horizontal con damper y sin damper



## DUVAN (May 28, 2009)

mi pregunta es mas por curiosidad que por otro cosa...
pues la verdad estoy empezando en el mundo de la electonica 
me preguntaba que pasaba , si se instalaba un transistor horizontal con damper en reemplazo de uno que no tenga ,pero en el circuito si tenga esta proteccion.
resumiendo brevemente el circuito quedaria con dos protecciones damper...

¿ se recalienta el horizontal hasta el punto de quemarse ?
¿ que cambios observare en el circuito ?
Espero sus respuestas 
gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2009)

Podés usar un transistor con damper interno además de externo , no modifica el funcionamiento

Saludos!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 30, 2009)

Como dice el colega DOSMETROS, podes usar uno con damper, lo que no podes hacer es usar uno sin damper si el circuito no lo trae en la placa. 

Un transistor que no puede faltar en tu taller es el D1555 lo podes usar para probar la mayoria de los TV.  Como regla general, siempre pone el TR original, o su reemplazo directo. 


Saludos


----------

